# Why do people think ear gauges are so gross?



## BloodMittens (Jun 27, 2007)

I've noticed since the yeaaaaaarsssss back when I gauged my ears, that a lot more kids and teens are doing it now and growing up around it as a part of their certain "style". When I first started stretching my earlobes, there was no real "right" or "healthy" way of doing it. I just stuck the plugs in and bled. But now it's a huge thing that 14 year olds are going to tattoo shops with their parents to get their ear gauged.

I work at Victoria's Secret, and I am allowed to have my earlobes stretched and everything, I just have to hide them behind my hair, which is easy. But I had a new girl come up to me the other day and express how *grossed out* she was by my earlobes being stretched, but the other day I heard her talking about how she has her *privates* peirced. So where does she have room to talk?


----------



## Manda (Jun 27, 2007)

Eww yeah, I think a clit piercing is WAY grosser than stretched earlobes. Then again I don't mind stretched ears, I like to poke my finger through my friends...ear sex lol


----------



## katnahat (Jun 28, 2007)

I am no fan of either. I feel it could be hurtful or unsightly in the "retirement" years of life.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

Dang! I'm not into piercings "down there." lol.

I don't mind gauged ears, though. I actually kind of like how it looks. My only negative thought would be that they might not want gauged ears once they get old. But that's entirely up to them whether they'd mind it or not.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am no fan of either. I feel it could be hurtful or unsightly in the "retirement" years of life. I agree....i'm not a fan of either piercings but i have my nose pierced and none of my friends seem to like it. So to each his own i guess. Actually the ear lobe stretching only bothers me when theyre really hanging down


----------



## Bexy (Jun 28, 2007)

I am a to each their own kind of person. I would not want them personally since I may not want them when I am older. But I do not think they are gross. I hear a lot of people that think that tattoos are gross but I like them.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

Why, because it looks gross..I did it. It just IS gross..a big hole. sorry. I cant really talk I did it myself but I regret it.


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why, because it looks gross..I did it. It just IS gross..a big hole. sorry. I cant really talk I did it myself but I regret it. Mine is only a 0g. So it's not even that big, and I can take them out whenever I want and they will go back to their original size




PARTAH!

I just hate when people are hypocrites about piercings. &lt;3


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 28, 2007)

I dont think its gross but then again i dont live in a small town. Alot of people have those piercings and i could careless.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2007)

I dont think that they are gross, but they are very unprofessional and childish for particular professions. On the streets, to each his own; in a bank, in a hospital, law firm, ect, it is not nice.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont think that they are gross, but they are very unprofessional and childish for particular professions. On the streets, to each his own; in a bank, in a hospital, law firm, ect, it is not nice. I agree.


----------



## Manda (Jun 28, 2007)

Have any of you seen that Dr. 90210 episode where the guy stretched his lobe out so much that it ripped?? *shudders* eewwww, now thats when it gets gross! I think 0g is fine, but when they get TOO big it starts looking funky, but hey if that's what you're [they're] into, go for it, ya know?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have any of you seen that Dr. 90210 episode where the guy stretched his lobe out so much that it ripped?? *shudders* eewwww, now thats when it gets gross! I think 0g is fine, but when they get TOO big it starts looking funky, but hey if that's what you're [they're] into, go for it, ya know? I agree, too big well mmm....but I think it aslo depends on the person, some guys at my school have them super big and they actually look real nice. But others...I think it goes with the personality, know what I mean? I don't think they are gross, I think they are actually neat. My mom hates them but then again she's old and has different views. As far as the chick having a clit piercing....she's just stupid


----------



## LilDee (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have any of you seen that Dr. 90210 episode where the guy stretched his lobe out so much that it ripped?? *shudders* eewwww, now thats when it gets gross! I think 0g is fine, but when they get TOO big it starts looking funky, but hey if that's what you're [they're] into, go for it, ya know? Eeek! Eeww, Eewww! I was not prepared to read that right now


----------



## magosienne (Jun 28, 2007)

i don't mind, though i prefer the smaller ones, i can't help but think the bigger it is, the more it's hurting.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 28, 2007)

It doesn't suit everyone. Some people totally rock it though.

*Babyangel.*


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm not a fan of ear gauging, but that's my personal opinion. It can look great on some people and if you're happy with it, then great



That was extremely rude of that girl to come up to you and say that, if she doesn't like it, then fine, but she should keep her mouth shut and her opinions to herself. There's no need to be nasty.


----------



## Princess Jen (Jun 30, 2007)

I have my ears gauged to about an 8.

[[too scared to go any farther]]

and people dont tend to notice, but when they do its about a 50/50 reaction. Some people thing its fascinating and other go... EEEEEEEEEEEEEW. haha.

Earlobe streaching is pretty sweet though.

&lt;3


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont think that they are gross, but they are very unprofessional and childish for particular professions. On the streets, to each his own; in a bank, in a hospital, law firm, ect, it is not nice.


----------



## sooner_chick (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not a fan of ear gauging, or a private piercing, the big holes in the lobes do look unusual. I do like tattoes. To each their own.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 30, 2007)

not a fan of either so gross


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 1, 2007)

haha, I have a funny story about that..

A guy was doing teaching work experience, where you do a whole semester for free as part of your degree.

The guy had ear gauges and after a week of working there, the principal noticed them and said, you'll have to take them out, they might scare the kids.

So the next day the guy turns up with the gauges taken out, and his ears all stretched and long, and the kids completely freak out! the principal ended up asking him to put them back in, LOL.

Frankly i couldn't care less about ear gauges. They wouldn't suit me and I wouldn't get them done, but I think they look good on some people. They don't gross me out and I'd certainly never criticise anyone's piercings to their face! how rude!

and wth, this girl has a clit piercing??? I guess she thinks its different because it's not visible on a daily basis, but I think she's silly.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 1, 2007)

i dont think its gross when its not too big but the clit one i imagine would hurt lik ehell. i cant even think about it !

i want to have a nose piercing but i have heard ppl waking up withit in their mouth coz they got sucked in during their sleep

i guess i can always find a lil sth and stick it to my nos with glue


----------



## sebby (Dec 15, 2007)

like i don't think that gauging your ear is grosse because it like any other style i got my ear gauged. but dont exagerate like bigger then 5o that just F***ed up


----------



## han (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have any of you seen that Dr. 90210 episode where the guy stretched his lobe out so much that it ripped?? *shudders* eewwww, now that's when it gets gross! I think 0g is fine, but when they get TOO big it starts looking funky, but hey if that's what you're [they're] into, go for it, ya know? yes i saw that episode and YES it was gross, after he got his ears fixed he wanted to stretch them out again



i do like ear gauges and genital piercings as long as its done in moderation.


----------



## colormeup (Dec 15, 2007)

I do not like any body modifications. I don't condemn anyone for doing it though.

For the record, I've heard insurance won't pay for any medical needs from having these done as it is considered cosmetic.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 15, 2007)

Personally, I feel that earlobe gauges are unsightly but to each his own.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 15, 2007)

when done right, i like them.

im not a fan of the huge huge ones though.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 15, 2007)

Gauged ears are hot!



You shouldn't care what anyone thinks (If that's even the case).

And that girl who made a comment to you is a moron.

There's people who give me looks and such because of my piercings but I really don't care. The most looks i get from is the older people but they still think it's the 1970's.

I don't see there being anything wrong with it though and I don't see why we have to "HIDE" them. Everyone is going to have their own opinion about ANYTHING and everything. Everyone has their own style. It's the 21st century. People need to just get over it. (But i doubt that'll happen



)


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 15, 2007)

because it has been glamorized and made into some sort of "scenestar" accessory. I personally think it looks sexy on some guys but everyone who is anyone has their ears stretched. Its kinda like the septum piercing..its not gross but everyone has it so you just get really tired of seeing it. This is just what I think.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmmm.... I dunno what to say. I've seen some ears where the hole was so damned huge, the hole was almost as big as the ear. To me, it's more "freaky" looking than anything. I say to each his own! Do what you like, how you like. As for the clit piercing, well... I couldn't do it. I went with my friend to have hers done, and it hurt me watching a needle down there (I was standing on her side further back so I didn't see him actually pierce it), but knowing the needle was there... OW! Again, to each his own! It's not my ear, so why should I let it bother me?


----------



## CandyApple (Dec 15, 2007)

Honestly it's unattractive!!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 15, 2007)

And now I feel really old cuz I had no idea what the hell yall were talking about until I googled it. LOL.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 15, 2007)

Whatever, I just think it would hurt.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't think they are gross, they're just not attractive.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not a fan of either one.


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't like it, but I don't judge people for it either. I do NOT like a lot of piercings in general so i guess I am a bad person to ask..


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm a big believer in expressing yourself any way you want. I really cant get over that girl commenting so rudely on your ears and then saying her clit is pierced !


----------



## Anthea (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And now I feel really old cuz I had no idea what the hell yall were talking about until I googled it. LOL. Im the same Kelly, don't know what we would do without google.
Im of the opinion that what ever body mods you do to yourself is a personal thing and other people should respect you for your life choices.

Having said that I am not a fan of it but if I were to meet someone who has had it done, it does not worry or affect me in the slightest.


----------



## earthtonez (Dec 19, 2007)

Nothing wrong with piercings however I don't find all piercings cute. I don't think stretched earlobes or private piercings (OUCH) are gross either. I just don't find them cute; just not my taste. I have piercings in my ears and a belly ring though and I would get my tongue pierced.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 21, 2007)

I like them, I have mine done. They are small but im still going. I need to find some nice ones though that are the next size up.

That lady was kind of rude and working at VS or not, if it was me I dont wanna here about another chicks private parts, I dont even talk about my own lol


----------



## bellagia (Dec 21, 2007)

i'm not a fan of ear gauging for many reasons, and I'd personally be hesitant to put a hole through my ear that probably would not close up in the future if I wanted to take it out. I mean I leave my earrings out for months...and they never close..I can't imagine having holes not closing up on me. lol


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 21, 2007)

To each their own, I don't think I've ever seen a piercing I didn't like.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Dec 22, 2007)

everyone is entitle to their opinion i guess. maybe she thinks piercing down her private part is less "gross" as oversized earlobe? not sure. =/

but personally i hate either. one time i saw a woman sitting in front of me with the giant earlobes it instantly gave me a chill down the spine - it was painful to look at and i can only imagine the pain that people go through to stretch their earlobes that big..but that's just me though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kissedbyfire (Dec 31, 2007)

First off, it's referred to as stretching when it deals with the act of. Saying your gauging your ears is like saying your burritoing something. It makes no sense.

That aside, I've had a decent amount of both tattoos and piercings. The total count for piercings was 14 at one point but it's dwindled down to *counts* 8 as of now. That being 4 lobe piercings, 1 conch, 1 helix, 1 nose and 1 septum. I'm currently stretching my first ear piercings myself. My goal is 4 gauge but I'm now considering 2. It really isn't painful nor should it ever be, but a lot of people make mistakes or are simply impatient. I've read some stories that would give me nightmares about people rushing the process. The most you should feel is a slight tingling/tightness and slight soreness for a few days, nothing more and you never skip sizes. 8 to 6 is said to be a bit difficult, and 4 to 2 is quite a jump. The main importance is to listen to your body and follow the suggested period of healing and after care. When stretching you do use a tool called a taper and steel is the best material to use. It's actually a very gentle process. The worst I've had was when I went from 20 gauge to 12 gauge in one jump, but I trusted my body piercer. Since, it's been so effortless it's really taking me off guard. I'll be stretching my septum as well to allow for more jewelry options. Sadly it's not removing my desire for a new hole.





That aside, I've never once received any slack due to my body modifications. Maybe I'm just someone that pulls them off well but I get complements instead. When I first got my septum done, I was really worried about the publics reaction as it is quite in your face, but it's the piercing I get the most complements on. Although being an avid supporter of body modification I do feel that there is a time and a place and the individual does it needs to take into account the repercussions of said decision. You'd be surprised at how easy it is to hide larger holes with nice plugs, or hide piercings with either retainers or say with the septum, flipping it up inside the nose. Getting it down is a bit comical and awkward though.

I find it refreshing seeing a business person with modifications. Granted, I have more freedom as I'm in a creative career and I'll often times turn down the job if they request I take out the small stud in my nose. It's really more of a personal thing, I've worked at places that expected their creative design team (whom of which never deal with clients and sit behind their computers all day) to put on a business professional image. The atmosphere at the places were so fake it made me want to crawl out of my skin.

From my personal experience though, I will be avoiding anything from the neck down. Been there, done that, that stuff just gets in the way!! It looks pretty (in my opinion) but it's not functional.

What I DON'T agree with is allowing kids under the age of 16 to get pierced or allowing anyone under the age of 18 to get a tattoo. Too often kids approach these from a trendy point of view, not knowing the proper care, what could happen if they either don't care for the new modification or if they don't do their research and go to just any old studio. Don't get me into what I've seen when kids have gotten ahold of piercing supplies..... or some of the hair brained ideas they have to get around their parents rules.......


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 1, 2008)

i used to have mine stretched to 8. they got really gross though, so i just let them go back to normal size. when i say gross i mean the holes were literally leaking out crap. it was gross. not for me! but i agree. you do have to be VERY patient. the only thing i don't like is that the more you stretch, the smellier it seems to get. blehhh.


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *alexxx!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i used to have mine stretched to 8. they got really gross though, so i just let them go back to normal size. when i say gross i mean the holes were literally leaking out crap. it was gross. not for me! but i agree. you do have to be VERY patient. the only thing i don't like is that the more you stretch, the smellier it seems to get. blehhh. You do have to clean it daily. That's part of the upkeep. The ear cheese is just dead skin cells collecting. Yeah, it's a bit gross but cleaning things is really no big deal. I suspect it gets easier when you get into things like plugs name from natural materials. Those do tend to require more upkeep. I'm personally into styles like this:





Mine got ear cheese even when I wore the crappy studs you buy at jewelry stores. The stuff is nasty if you let it collect.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they are alright. What I find gross is when they take the jewelry out and it is just a saggy misshapen hole.


----------



## bellagia (Jan 2, 2008)

lol @ ear cheese.

there goes my breakfast..


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bellagia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol @ ear cheese.
there goes my breakfast..

i know! it sounds sooo gross. 

my ears were just horrible though. it wasn't a matter of not cleaning them because i did everyday. it would just hurt like hell because the goopy stuff would just like pour out of the hole and dry and ugh. i don't even like to talk about it.


----------



## lummerz (Jan 3, 2008)

I gauged my ears up to a 2g but i took them out and now i barely fit a 14g. I think it was fun at the time but it would be unsightly as you get older and have these gaping holes in you ears. I actually prefer my earlobes unpierced...but i do love my cartilage piercings.


----------



## Chaela (Jan 4, 2008)

My oldest cousin gauged his ears out to 00, they look good but I personally wouldn't go any bigger than that. I don't have my lobes gauged but I can fit a 14g in easily, don't know why though.


----------



## trebole (Jan 5, 2008)

"No es lo que lleves si no como lo lleves"


----------



## speedy (Jan 5, 2008)

IMO it's a personal thing. I don't have piercings, but think they can look really good. It's pretty rude for someone to tell you that they think something about your appearance is gross.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG...I changed my mind. lol.

I used to like when people had them, but I'm not down with ear cheese! LOL! Gross!!!

j/k.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have any of you seen that Dr. 90210 episode where the guy stretched his lobe out so much that it ripped?? *shudders* eewwww, now thats when it gets gross! I think 0g is fine, but when they get TOO big it starts looking funky, but hey if that's what you're [they're] into, go for it, ya know? yea i agree when i think of it that kinda comes to mindbut it looks good on some people honestly

but i must say it doesn't look good on everyone


----------



## flychick767 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think they are gross. My ears are pierced and that is about all I am going to do.


----------



## Jinx (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes i saw that episode and YES it was gross, after he got his ears fixed he wanted to stretch them out again



i do like ear gauges and genital piercings as long as its done in moderation.

That's it for me, too.I DO have a genital piercing (so ya'll can be grossed out now whenever you see my posts, lol!!) and also had both nipples and navel for many years (but the down below was the best, so I've kept that one for 12 years



); I think too much of ANYTHING is gross. 

I don't think millions of piercing is attractive and I don't think that huge ear-holes are attractive- within moderation and not to the point that it is the ONLY thing anyone sees when they look at a person. Just like any other accessory, lol!

Just because I have a piercing doesn't mean I _must_ think any and all modifications are appealing.

The coworker wasn't wrong in her opinion; she was wrong in voicing it. 

She was guilty of bad manners, no class, bad upbringing, etc.

And she was stupid.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 7, 2008)

Ear cheese itself just sounds disgusting...lmao


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2008)

lol @ saggy, mishapen holes, so true!


----------



## Xuity (Jan 8, 2008)

I've got a piercing on my cartilage (sp?) and I think is a very beautiful thing being able to pass through the pain of piercing somewhere on your body.

I don't that this co-worker should have minded your business.


----------



## mommy2sophia (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think they are gross. If they are too big then do are a bit. I think 1 or smaller than that are ok. Any bigger is ugly.


----------



## king jigglejam (Apr 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine is only a 0g. So it's not even that big, and I can take them out whenever I want and they will go back to their original size





PARTAH!

I just hate when people are hypocrites about piercings. &lt;3

wrong, sorry but the "point of no return" i would say is size 0, which, sadly, is your size. so if later on you don't want gauged ears anymore, you need plastic surgery to restore them to there original size.


----------



## Darla (Apr 17, 2010)

hmmm i tend to agree with Aprill's comment which goes back to 2007. You really can't have a gauge piercing and expect to be taken seriously in the business world or a hospital setting for instance. I have never seen even one in any of those places. Same for tattoos on the neck or face, or other facial piercing.

Small Nose piercings seem to be an exception for some reason.

and there will be comments, even if noone (except in the case of this coworker) says anything directly to you people will always make comments.

As much as i dont think genital piercings are at all attractive at least this girl doesn't have it on display except to whomever she chooses to show it too.


----------



## Mizzyme (Apr 17, 2010)

I can really be 50/50 on this one. I don't think she had any right to say anything to you....everybody is differant and has a differant style its what makes people interesting, the world would be sooo blah if we were all interested in the same sort of things. That being said I would never personally do it. When I was 15 I got a few really bad tattoos because it was the "in" thing to do, over the years I have had to get coverups and now I regret it, I have one on my arm that I can't cover in the summer when I wear a tank top. I'm looking into getting them removed at least one (I have 7 total) but its expensive! I'm not saying I dislike tattoos but I do regret where I got the tattoo. I now stick to styles that I can change if I want with out a expense.


----------



## candy131213 (Jun 8, 2010)

I went out of my way to create a makeuptalk account JUST to tell you EXACTLY why people think ear gauges are gross





But i think the following picture says it all.

http ://

i4.bebo

.com/044a/1/mediuml/2008/08/13/14/666

6933585a8625674815ml.jpg

Like some of the previous comments said, the tiny ones don't disturb me at all, because they are just like regular piercings and unnoticeable





But when they are the size of a foot hanging from your ear...it gets kind of.....gross XD

I understand people (mostly caucasian) feel the need to express their sense of culture and rocker ways or watever



but those sick ear gauge things are just...disturbing XD nothing personal

~Hoping you appreciate my reply


----------



## Darla (Jun 8, 2010)

let me help you with that






that is particularly horrible.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy cats! If this guy's head looks this way, I can only imagine what he does to his genitals.

Uhh...on second thought, maybe I shouldn't...


----------



## divadoll (Jun 8, 2010)

^^^This will definitely qualify you as a FREAK!


----------



## AudreyNola (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with Mizzyme. Of course everyone has the right to do what they want with their body and no one should be insulted or discriminated against because of the way they look, though unfortunately it happens. I have 3 tatoos, one visible and it's the only one a regret because it can be seen most of the time. I can see people glancing at it and I feel like I'm being judged. Even though some people are just curious, some really are judging. I wish I hadn't done something so permanent and I know I'm only going to feel sillier the older I get. This is just the way I feel though and I hope other body modifiers always love and are proud of their body art.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 8, 2010)

I like certain piercings and tatoos. These can all be done tastefully and delicately. I would like one on my ankle but I've not had the courage to do so. I have a few ear piercings and would like a nose piercing. I don't think this is something extreme and I doubt someone at work is going to judge me based on it. The photo above however makes me questions where would someone like that work?


----------



## Darla (Jun 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The photo above however makes me questions where would someone like that work? My feelings exactly! Tattoos and piercing may be more socially acceptable these days but employers are the ones making the call. School districts around here do not allow visible tattoos or piercings for any applicant. 
Like it or not if you look like the guy above you will get judged. Hey he may be a nice guy or really smart but I'm sorry if you look like that you will NEVER get a chance.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 8, 2010)

Yup. I agree with Darla and Aprill.


----------



## Darla (Jun 20, 2010)

Owned!


----------



## ivette (Jun 24, 2010)

i think both ear gauging and clit piercings are just way too extreme. that kind of scares

me.


----------



## CiaraFisher (Oct 3, 2010)

My boyfriend and I saw him at Taco Bell! MONTHS after seeing him on google. It was really weird. But anyways, he's down-gauging his ear and nose gauges. So they're not this huge anymore.


----------



## kikikinzz (Oct 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine is only a 0g. So it's not even that big, and I can take them out whenever I want and they will go back to their original size




PARTAH!

I just hate when people are hypocrites about piercings. &lt;3

My 16 year old daughter has gauges also. Our agreement is that she cannot go beyond 0. People dont realize that up to that point, they will close up and you'll never know they ever had gauges. There's ALOT of misconception about them.


----------



## llehsal (Oct 3, 2010)

I won't do it myself mainly because I'm scared of what people would think one, and two I can't do it at the office. However, I find it very sexy. I love to see men with them and I do not think it looks gross in anyway. Petrilude looks handsome with his


----------



## emilydoll (Oct 3, 2010)

If you like em, don't sweat it, everyone has their own personal style and self preferences!


----------



## bellagia (Oct 5, 2010)

Personally I do not like guages, they are unprofessional and tacky. It is something you do when you are and i am sure will regret as you get older. I think of what kind of message i would be sending my kids then.


----------



## MaxiBadd (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a pretty large amount of tattoos and I started stretching my ears ten years ago.  I have 3/4 inch plugs.  But that being said, my tattoos aren't below my wrists or above my neck, and with flesh-colored silicone plugs in most people don't even notice the ears without me mentioning it.  My friend has 2 1/2 inch plugs, but they're so big, she will take them out and drape her lobes over the tops of her ears and it just looks like she has tiny ears... there's lot's of ways to hide em.  In my opinion, It's all a matter of personal taste and not impossible to disguise these things in a professional setting.  But I can definitely see how it can be off-putting.


----------



## dropoffradar (Nov 7, 2010)

There is nothing unprofessional about them. I have gauged ears and I am very successful. This is the 21st century and sometimes you have to realize there are many people that seem to think that what other people like to do have some kind of effect on _them_. I find that gross.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay, I think that gauged ears are unattractive, however I think that people should be free to express themselves as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else...even in a professional setting. What matters is how well you do your job. And yes, sometimes customers are repulsed by certain forms of personal body art...like tattoos and gauged ears, and you have to understand that just because a social stigma seemed stupid, it's still a reality. So...yeah it was rude of the girl to say that to you, but you can't expect everyone to appreciate the same things you do. I personally don't like facial piercings of any kind, but my ex had a pierced tongue and trust me, it was not a bad thing.


----------



## Bubby Love (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok so I'm 14 and if I were to have a label I would be classified as "Scene". To the point ok so I have my ears up to a 10 and I am going for a 0g. I really love them!!



 But I live in a small town and I am the ONLY one in the whole town who has them..I am always made fun of because of them so I know how it feels.... I hate it when people are like "Oh you're ears are going to hang to your shoulders!!" or "Ewww they are never going to go back!". It bothers me because they don't know anything about them and they are tying to tell me what's going to happen!! Well they can go f*** themselves because I really don't care about waht they think...Oh well. Well there is my speech....


----------



## Nathaniel Soria (Mar 1, 2012)

I had 3/4" ear grommets and comfortably wear 1/2" (they shrunk when I put in the smaller jewelry) and have worked office jobs for the last 5-6 years with them. I've had my ears gauged for nearly 11 years now and it hasn't been a block to me. I am a licensed banker sitting on the 8th floor of a beautiful office in south Orange County. Re: that means I'm in finance, one of the more conservative industries and I'm doing just fine. For anyone that already has earrings that are gauged.. don't be so discouraged by what others say. I'm 25 and doing extremely well. I do wear long sleeves to cover my tattoos and no longer wear any lip piercings. I don't come from money so I'm organically grown.

My point is, gauged ears are accepted here in southern California and It's never been an issue for me professionally so I don't want anyone to get overly scared or have too much anxiety when interviewing/networking whatever.. Work on yourself, your skills more specifically, and don't worry about ear piercings so much.

Lip piercings are another story...


----------



## chelceemitchell (Dec 27, 2012)

well i have 8s in tappers and going to gauges when i go to 6s and 4s.but i dont like 1inch thats fugly.and to look at someone with every big gauges is gross.you know they stank right well after a while.


----------



## aceman (May 26, 2013)

Dear Darla. You think you can't be taken seriously in the buisiness and hospital world with guages? Im a male and I worked at a Hospital and helped the elderly with 3/4 guages in my ears and a tattoo on my wrist. My residents loved me and didn't care that I had big holes in my ears and a tattoo. My boss and all my coleges were more than acceptable with the way I look because I'm a good person. Everyone that came to see there loved ones liked me. I had to put in my two weeks to move to phoenix and continue my EDUCATION. There are many people sucessful in buisinesses and high up that are covered in tatoos and have all sorts of percings includeing big guages. Look on Facebook tattoo acceptance in the workplace. There you will see evidence of all the employed and owners of major corporations. Next time do your research before you mouth your concerns. Thanks. And I'd hate to live where you do where everyone DISCRIMINATES over self beautification. Any concerns email me at ***Email REMOVED-BY-ADMIN*** (I also had my own automotive detailing buisiness if you were woundering from my email.) Have a nice day!


----------



## Geek (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aceman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear Darla. You think you can't be taken seriously in the buisiness and hospital world with guages? Im a male and I worked at a Hospital and helped the elderly with 3/4 guages in my ears and a tattoo on my wrist. My residents loved me and didn't care that I had big holes in my ears and a tattoo. My boss and all my coleges were more than acceptable with the way I look because I'm a good person. Everyone that came to see there loved ones liked me. I had to put in my two weeks to move to phoenix and continue my EDUCATION. There are many people sucessful in buisinesses and high up that are covered in tatoos and have all sorts of percings includeing big guages. Look on Facebook tattoo acceptance in the workplace. There you will see evidence of all the employed and owners of major corporations. Next time do your research before you mouth your concerns. Thanks. And I'd hate to live where you do where everyone DISCRIMINATES over self beautification. Any concerns email me at ***Email REMOVED-BY-ADMIN*** (I also had my own automotive detailing buisiness if you were woundering from my email.) Have a nice day!


 Removed your email address.  against our TOS


----------



## Rooftrellen (May 27, 2013)

hummm, i think you maybe like elvesï¼Œif it is appropriateï¼Œit must be very charming! lol Dynam RC Airplane


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 30, 2013)

No,thank you I just want my ear pierced normal.


----------

